# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Pices jaunes : le scandale des revenus de la France d'en haut

## Mingolito

*Pices jaunes : le scandale des revenus de la France d'en haut* 
*"Fondation Pices jaunes : ou comment crer son propre job  32 000  par mois non imposable lorsqu'on est au chmage* 



David Douillet, judoka de renom et parrain des oprations "Pices jaunes", prte gracieusement son image  cette noble cause. Ceci sous couvert de bnvolat, ce qui est trs tonnant, car chacun sait que les sportifs de haut niveau ont une carrire en gnral courte, et qu'ils sont obligs ensuite de travailler pour conserver un revenu dcent.

Monsieur Douillet disposerait-il d'un patrimoine personnel suffisamment important qui lui permettrait de se consacrer au caritatif plutt que de travailler ? Et bien, non ! David Douillet vit officiellement de ses revenus publicitaires et de sa rente de chevalier de la Lgion d'honneur, aprs un bref passage dans les socits de production de tlvision, il prte maintenant son nom en faade  plusieurs marques de matriel de sport, commercialisant des vlos d'appartement ou des kimonos sous la marque DD, et mme rcemment  un jeu vido de simulation de judo, "David Douillet judo".
Les quelques euros manquants pour boucler ses fins de mois lui tant verss par la Fondation des Pices jaunes.

*Il peroit de ladite fondation caritative la modique somme de 32 000  par mois, verse sous forme d'indemnit de dfraiement, donc non imposable.* 

Comme il est tabli que tous les frais engendrs par ses prestations lors des campagnes des "Pices jaunes" (dplacements en avion, vhicules, chauffeurs, garde-robe, htels ou locations, frais de bouche, tlphone) sont pays par la Fondation, on peut lgitimement se poser la question : "Mais de quels frais s'agit-il ?".

David Douillet tant un grand amateur de belles voitures, il bnficie galement d'un vhicule de fonction pay par les "Pices jaunes" (contrat entretien + assurance + carte essence).

La frquence de remplacement de cette voiture est laisse  son apprciation et il n'est pas rare que M. Douillet utilise simultanment deux voitures (difficile, non ?). Pour information, *la liste de ses voitures 2007 : Porsche Cayenne, BMW 730, Mercedes 600, Citron C5*. Sans oublier les vhicules de socit appartenant  la Fondation. *On parle mme d'un excs de vitesse avec une Porsche appartenant... aux Pices jaunes* !

Pour Mme Chirac, prsidente de la Fondation, il est trs lgitime de dfrayer une personnalit comme David douillet, sa notorit rapporte bien plus  l'association en comparaison de ses frais.
Ben tiens ! Madame Chirac... est elle aussi bnvole non salarie. Ses lignes de frais sont plus dtailles que celles de Douillet car elle tient  la plus grande transparence quant au budget de sa fondation.

C'est ainsi que, pour l'anne 2007, *Mme Chirac* a signifi avoir dpens pour le bon fonctionnement des "Pices jaunes" Un budget de :
- 38 000  de frais de garde-robe (un vrai top model...)
- 48 000  pour son vhicule associatif (leasing + assurance + entretien + carburant pour une Peugeot 607 trs haut de gamme).
- 347 000  de frais de dplacement (htels, avions, trains, vhicules...).
- 285 000  de frais de bouche (rceptions, repas pris  l'extrieur...).
- 52 000  de frais divers (tlphone, timbres...).
- 927 000  de frais de personnel (elle a  sa disposition un bataillon de chauffeurs et de secrtaires, au nombre de 14, tous issus de l'ancienne quipe de Jacquot, virs par le nouveau rsident de la Rpublique).
Soit une dpense moyenne de 141 000  par mois ! 
David Douillet fait petit  ct...

Alors que penser de ces petits gamins qui s'chinent  remplir le fond des tirelires en carton de pices jaunes ?

Que penser de Douillet qui dit  la tl : "Nous prenons galement les pices plus grosses, ainsi que les billets, chques et numros de CB !".

Comment ne pas avoir honte pour eux lorsqu'ils se laissent pommader en public par la presse ou Drucker pour "leur gnrosit, leur bnvolat, leur grand cur..." sans rougir.

Mme Chirac et M. Douillet, assumez vos actes, prenez la parole et rpondez  ce brave Drucker : "*Non, c'est pas du bnvolat, c'est pour la thune qu'on fait les guignols !* Si a peut servir  des gosses malades, tant mieux...". Source "


Les deux margoulins dans leur numro de guignol qui en fait qutent pour eux mme.

*Fondation hpitaux et pices jaunes, arnaque et scandale*
*Racket, mendicitJusquo sont capable daller les personnalits pour sen mettre plein les poches ?*


En plus ce monstrueux dtournement de fond coute une fortune  l'tat !

<<David Douillet, judoka de renom et parrain des oprations  Pices jaunes , prte gracieusement son image  cette noble cause, daider les enfants malades, qui y rsisterait.
Hpital, hpitalLes enfants malades et la Fondation Pices jaunes, ils vous ont bien eu !
Cette opration pices jaunes est sous couvert du bnvolat, mais bien sr, chacun sait que les sportifs de haut niveau ont une carrire gnralement courte, et quils sont obligs ensuite de trouver un autre job pour becter et continuer  payer les factures

*Mais o va largent rcolt des pices jaunes ?*
Officiellement aux enfants, ou du moins  lamlioration des conditions des enfants malades dans les Hpitaux. On trouve facilement ces informations sur le site officiel, dans la rubrique  A quoi servent vos dons 
    2000 Euros pour des quipements multimdia afin de rester en lien avec la famille.
    20 000 Euros, cest le prix pour lamnagement dune chambre mre-enfant
    Ou encore la cration dune maison des adolescents pour 200 000 Euros

Cela parait assez petit au vue des sommes rcoltes, mais bon, monsieur tout le monde nest pas oblig de savoir dans les dtails comment sont utiliss les fonds de cette fondation, pour cela il devra dcrypter le rapport des comptes publi lui aussi sur le site officiel, mais l il faudra avoir quelques notions de comptabilit pour comprendre le doc.


*Arrtons-nous un instant sur les frais de gestion et autres indemnits de dfraiement*
Monsieur Douillet peroit de ladite fondation caritative la modique somme de 32 000 Balles par mois, verse sous forme dindemnit de dfraiement, donc non imposable.
Comme il est tabli que tous les frais engendrs par ses prestations lors des campagnes des  Pices jaunes  (dplacements en avion, vhicules, chauffeurs, garde-robe, htels ou locations, frais de bouche, tlphone) sont pays par la Fondation, on peut lgitimement se poser la question :  Mais de quels frais sagit-il ? .
David Douillet tant un grand amateur de belles voitures, il bnficie galement dun vhicule de fonction pay par les  Pices jaunes  (contrat entretien + assurance + carte essence).
La frquence de remplacement de cette voiture est laisse  son apprciation et il nest pas rare que M. Douillet utilise simultanment deux voitures (ah bon, mais comment fait-il ?).

Pour information, voici quelques chiffres concernant lanne 2007, chacun sera libre daller voir les derniers comptes de la fondation, mais qui reste assez identiques dune anne sur lautre.
Liste des voitures de Mr. Douillet 2007 : Porsche Cayenne, BMW 730, Mercedes 600, Citron C5. Sans oublier les vhicules de socit appartenant  la Fondation. On parle mme dun excs de vitesse avec une Porsche appartenant aux Pices jaunes !

Pour la Prsidente de la Fondation, Mme. Chirac avoue quil est lgitime de dfrayer une personnalit comme David douillet, sa notorit rapporte bien plus  lassociation en comparaison de ses frais.

Ben tiens ! *Madame Chirac* est elle aussi bnvole non salarie. Ses lignes de frais sont plus dtailles que celles de Douillet car elle tient  la plus grande transparence quant au budget de sa fondation.
Cest ainsi que, pour lanne 2007, Mme. Chirac a signifi avoir dpens pour le bon fonctionnement des  Pices jaunes  Un budget de :
 38 000 Balles de frais de garde-robe (un vrai top model)
 48 000 Balles pour son vhicule associatif (leasing + assurance + entretien + carburant pour une Peugeot 607 version luxe).
 347 000 Balles de frais de dplacement (htels, avions, trains, vhicules).
 285 000 Balles de frais de bouche (rceptions, repas pris  lextrieur).
 52 000 Balles de frais divers (tlphone, timbres).
 927 000 Balles de frais de personnel (14 personnes en tout, chauffeurs et secrtaires, tous issus de lancienne quipe de Jacquot).
Soit une dpense moyenne de 141 000 Euros par mois ! David Douillet fait petit  ct 
Source>>

----------


## Zirak

Je pense que tu peux supprimer la 2me partie, y'a un gros doublon. ^^

Pas spcialement "surpris" car j'avais dj effectivement vu l'article concernant Montlimar... Mais c'est comme tous les autres, avant que quelqu'un aille leur dire quoi que ce soit et qu'ils soient inquits, la vieille Bernadette aura cann depuis longtemps.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais c'est comme tous les autres, avant que quelqu'un aille leur dire quoi que ce soit et qu'ils soient inquits, la vieille Bernadette aura cann depuis longtemps.


Ne prenons pas le risque de leur dire quelque chose, c'est mieux que rien pour les enfants...  ::roll::

----------

